
Safety&Efficacy of Psilocybin in Participants W Treatment-Resistant Depression - bookofjoe
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03775200
======
linsomniac
Has anyone here gone through this sort of treatment, or know someone who has?
I have some people in my life who desperately need some depression relief, and
common treatments have been basically worthless.

